# NEED FREE Fire Wood



## planelady61208 (Feb 16, 2007)

We need FREE fire wood for our out door furance that heats our house, Does anyone know of any place we can get it, location near the shoreline in CT. Seasoned fire wood. PLEASE HELP! We have a dump truck.


----------



## Pinky_legs (Feb 16, 2007)

Have you tried a forest?


----------



## planelady61208 (Feb 16, 2007)

Our neighbor hates our wood stove and is telling everyone around here NOT to Sell us wood, Some of the trees around here are on wet land and you can't cut them. He got caught destoying and digging on someone land without permission now is having a hissy fit and harrassing us now for over 2 months. We are legal about everything that has to do with our wood stove and more then 500 feet from him. We need a source where we can cut or someone will let us cut some wood.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 16, 2007)

Take a look and post on the Firewood & Heating forum in the "Free Firewood Wanted" thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------



## Pinky_legs (Feb 16, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but why would you neighbour hate your wood stove?


----------



## planelady61208 (Feb 16, 2007)

*need free firewood*

Our neighbor got caught digging and destroying wet land behind us and now he it trying to get back at us, he is acting like a little kid that got caught.


----------



## beaverbeard (Feb 16, 2007)

If your neighbours house is wooden, there lies your solution!!


----------



## Pinky_legs (Feb 16, 2007)

Excellent point well made Beaverbeard!


----------



## planelady61208 (Feb 16, 2007)

*need Free firewood*

NO, His house just had new siding put on it and he has a chimmey,


----------



## pbtree (Feb 17, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 17, 2007)

*Need Free Gasoline*

willing to trade, PM me.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll take some free diesel, delivered preferred.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 17, 2007)

What town are you in? Might be able to send you in the right direction.


----------



## lync (Feb 17, 2007)

Most golf courses are in the midst of their winter work, there are many in lower Connecticut and westchester County. The havve tons of cut wood in their land fills but most will probably grind it in the early spring. Do you know any golfers who may be golf club members. A few phone calls you may find you answer. The wood is waste to the golf industry and costs them money to get rid of. Corey


----------



## frodo (Feb 18, 2007)

*free wood*

Call all the tree services in and around your area tell them you have a wonderful place for them to drop all the wood from their removals (your yard). The wood probably won't be seasoned this year but by the time next year rolls around i'll bet'cha you have your wood. Good luck


----------



## Brush Hog (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd be getting me a lawyer. Your neighbor has no right telling local companies not to sell you wood. What I find harder to believe is they are listening to him. So his pee pee got whacked what's that got to do with you. Remember a dead man tells no tales. Oops did I say that:biggrinbounce2:


----------

